# Emblem Maker...



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 19, 2005)

I've seen some people on the internet with their emblems. Do you know a site where you can make mkds emblems? The design is kinda similar to the ac pattern maker.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Nov 19, 2005)

I just asked the same question at nsider. I will post an answer when I get it.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Nov 19, 2005)

have not tried this one yet, but here is the post:




> Go to this website, you will find a way to change pictures...
> It's made especially for MKDS!
> 
> http://zsivanys.nl/mkdecal/


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 19, 2005)

you need a premade image to use it.


----------

